# October 14 BMQ



## zeffie6945 (17 Sep 2013)

Just curious how many others are on this start date as well. 

I Will be heading out the Saturday prior, see everyone there  ;D


----------



## RedLion (25 Sep 2013)

I'll be coming in with a bunch of others from Edmonton. I've been told we get sworn in 11 Oct. Fly out to St. jean 12 Oct.

See you then. I've been waiting a long, long time to make this decision. I basically walk around with a goofy stupid smile on my happy face all day now.

That'll change at BMQ, but I'll still be smiling inside, haha.


----------



## Japp (26 Sep 2013)

I will coming from Ottawa for Oct 12.

Veh Tech


----------



## blade_101 (29 Sep 2013)

I'll be there as well! Good luck to everyone! 

Artillery Soldier


----------



## Dataanti (2 Oct 2013)

I will be there, sworn in on the 8th, leaving for saint jean on the 12th.

Going in as ATIS Tech.


----------



## TJW613 (4 Oct 2013)

Hey! I'm being sworn in Oct 10th and start on the 14th with you guys!


Infantry


----------



## Scoobydude (9 Oct 2013)

Hey guys

I swore in on Sept.25th. I head out Oct. 12th and start on the 14th.


Armoured Soldier


----------

